# [FEB 2012 MOTM WINNER] LANDO - A Suitcase/Briefcase Computer done right



## Photograph

*LANDO* - "The fastest hunk of junk in the galaxy"

*March 1st Update: Project (Almost) Complete!*

Here's a link to the post with some images of the nearly complete machine.



With LED ambient backlight



Hello there OCN, I am back with another OCN exclusive modding project to start off the new year. With my last portable system Project Kestrel off to a new home and not enough money at the moments to buy a kick-ass gaming laptop to replace it right now I have decided to build a portable system with junk and stuff I have lying around my shop. It will be my LAN party rig for the foreseeable future, that combined with my love of all things Star Wars led me to one possible name for the project: LANDO.



I am sure that by now everyone has seen lots of suitcase and toolbox PC mods on here and around the web, I took a good look around for ideas before starting.
Pretty well every single one falls into one of two camps:

1. No built in monitor but features a discrete GPU and is basically a poorly ventilated and crowded tower with a handle on it
2. Features a small built in monitor but uses on-board video because there isn't clearance for expansion cards and also has poor ventilation

Lets be honest. On board video sucks, and who wants to have to carry a monitor around with their LAN machine when on the go? Not me, I want desktop performance and a descent display in a cool running quiet machine.

So this really started at the local Home Depot where I grabbed a Plano toolbox for $5 from their discount section as someone had trashed the interior of. No big deal, I'll likely trash it some more before this project is finished.





I found a monitor that would fit inside the lid of the toolbox perfectly, an Asus VH197D LED backlit 18" with a resolution of 1366x768. This was also a discount purchase $50 lightly used.



Keeping everything low profile is a must so my trusty but lightly used Scythe Big Shuriken will be called back into service.





I picked up a Zotac H67 Mini-ITX board, a Core i3 2100 and 8Gb of memory a few months ago for building a Minecraft server but never got around to it, so those parts have found there way here.







For GPU duties I have a slightly modded Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 1Gb that was not in use, it should offer plenty of power for my games at 1366x768.



And here is the component that will let me use the 5770 while keeping a low profile: a right angle PCIE X16 bracket from my server parts bin.



Drive wise, I am sticking to just a single internal 750Gb 2.5" SATA. I don't use optical drives often at all, and if needed I have a USB one back at my workstation. And I lucked out picking this up back before the floods in Thailand jacked all the prices way up.



I have a bunch of 80mm Antec fans for moving air around inside the case.



And more than one PSU to choose from in my parts pile.



So with introductions out of the way I am off to choose and mod a PSU, updates to follow as I go.


----------



## mbudden

I like mITX builds.


----------



## HypnotiK

Subbed, this is going to be good! Good luck mate.


----------



## Houston

I to am a fan of the Mini-ITX form factor, subbed.


----------



## Citra

Sub'd.


----------



## ivesceneenough

i like this project a lot.


----------



## Photograph

Thanks guys, and now for the first update.

I picked out the Corsair 400W for this project as it has seen some use and I know it works without issue, and it is closer to the end of it's warranty than the other PSUs.



Speaking of warranties, I will be voiding several more from here on in.



With the cover off.



Look how much space I just saved by removing the bulky stock enclosure!



The power plug and switch are built so that they can not be easily disassembled. So I just cut them out of the back of the original enclosure.



I then reduced the number of cables coming out of the PSU as I won't be using them at all.



And here we have the PSU after going on a diet.



And I even had a couple of minutes to put the components together in the case to figure out spacing and where I need to start modding the case.





Next step will be to remove most of the cheap rivets from the case and replace them with socket caps and locknuts while reinforcing the entire case by adding some aluminum to it.


----------



## th3m3rc

Nice I'm going to be starting on my first mod soon


----------



## jhax01

Love the whole concept. Subbed.


----------



## th3m3rc

I wish he would do some more on this :/


----------



## Photograph

Thanks guys, I hope to get some work done on it tomorrow.


----------



## th3m3rc

You should slap some water cooling in there









http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9714/ex-rad-169/Black_Ice_GTX_Xtreme_M160_Dual_Pass_Liquid_Cooling_Radiator_-_Dual_80mm.html?tl=g30c95s158

and

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9684/ex-pmp-88/XSPC_X20_200_Acrylic_Pump_Reservoir_Combo_-_Short_Profile_-_Black_Silver.html?tl=g30c107s152#black

And whatever CPU block you want

Also upgrade that CPU to a 2500k And you will have one BA rig.

P.S. Maybe a water block for that GPU also.....You might want to get a picex16 riser cable so you can mount it in a orientation so the video out puts are going to be accessible from out side the case if you want to plug a extra monitor into it


----------



## Usario

Nice... sub'd


----------



## iCrap

Subbed. Your mods are amazing.


----------



## th3m3rc

Found a 12 year old that made a briefcase PC for science fair......like a boss? (There are pictures)

http://www.mp3car.com/show-off-your-project/147431-go-puter-mobile-briefcase-pc-5th-grade-science-fair-mini-itx-10-4-ts.html


----------



## th3m3rc

I check this thread every 20min for a update :/ <--- No life


----------



## jackofhearts495

subbbbbed

EDIT: also, moar watercooling!


----------



## Photograph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3rc*
> 
> You should slap some water cooling in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9714/ex-rad-169/Black_Ice_GTX_Xtreme_M160_Dual_Pass_Liquid_Cooling_Radiator_-_Dual_80mm.html?tl=g30c95s158
> and
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9684/ex-pmp-88/XSPC_X20_200_Acrylic_Pump_Reservoir_Combo_-_Short_Profile_-_Black_Silver.html?tl=g30c107s152#black
> And whatever CPU block you want
> Also upgrade that CPU to a 2500k And you will have one BA rig.
> P.S. Maybe a water block for that GPU also.....You might want to get a picex16 riser cable so you can mount it in a orientation so the video out puts are going to be accessible from out side the case if you want to plug a extra monitor into it


Thanks for the input and + rep for you good sir. As cool as WC setup for this rig would be (pun intended), there just isn't a budget for it at the moment as my main aim for LANDO is to be a cheap ass gaming capable portable. An i5 2500k would be a nice touch but alas, no budget.







Maybe my wife will approve a more hard-core and possibly water cooled machine in the somewhat near future, and to be honest this machine runs very cool even with stock coolers. The Sandy Bridge i3 is stupidly power efficient, I am tempted to explore passive cooling at this point. Wait and see how that pans out.

And no need for an external monitor, I have a three monitor setup at my main workstation when I need screen real estate. Thanks again for the research.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Usario*
> 
> Nice... sub'd


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Subbed. Your mods are amazing.


Thanks guys, this one may be a little simpler than my previous ones as I need to get it done in time for my next business trip, but I'll try to keep it as polished as possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3rc*
> 
> Found a 12 year old that made a briefcase PC for science fair......like a boss? (There are pictures)
> http://www.mp3car.com/show-off-your-project/147431-go-puter-mobile-briefcase-pc-5th-grade-science-fair-mini-itx-10-4-ts.html


Good work for a kid but I am more than a little certain that the guy behind the camera was doing all of the real work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3rc*
> 
> I check this thread every 20min for a update :/ <--- No life


Get outside, go on a date, hit the gym. This thread will be here when you are done








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> subbbbbed
> EDIT: also, moar watercooling!


Maybe next build, this guy runs ice cold as-is









I have done a little work on this build over the past few days, updates to come tomorrow evening sometime


----------



## th3m3rc

I'm also going to do a briefcase rig







I have had the idea for like 2 years but have never had the real drive to do it. Good luck to you...couldn't you use your parts from your other rigs?


----------



## Usario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3rc*
> 
> I'm also going to do a briefcase rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had the idea for like 2 years but have never had the real drive to do it. Good luck to you...couldn't you use your parts from your other rigs?


I'm also inspired by this... ever since Llano came out I've been thinking, "why not make my own laptop using an ITX board?"


----------



## Photograph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3rc*
> 
> I'm also going to do a briefcase rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had the idea for like 2 years but have never had the real drive to do it. Good luck to you...couldn't you use your parts from your other rigs?


I feel that if I were to put some better components (like those in my other rigs) into a suitcase build I would first need to get myself a better briefcase. Maybe one that is actually made of aluminum instead of laminated MDF, but these parts are more than sufficient for a $5 toolbox. Lets call this build an exploratory mobile computing exercise in constrained economics









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Usario*
> 
> I'm also inspired by this... ever since Llano came out I've been thinking, "why not make my own laptop using an ITX board?"


If I didn't already have this board I would have gone for an AMD APU for a build like this, by using one it could be made even smaller. I am sure that you could power a Llano based system with a re-purposed notebook LCD off of battery power without too much of a fuss.


----------



## th3m3rc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Photograph*
> 
> I feel that if I were to put some better components (like those in my other rigs) into a suitcase build I would first need to get myself a better briefcase. Maybe one that is actually made of aluminum instead of laminated MDF, but these parts are more than sufficient for a $5 toolbox. Lets call this build an exploratory mobile computing exercise in constrained economics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't already have this board I would have gone for an AMD APU for a build like this, by using one it could be made even smaller. I am sure that you could power a Llano based system with a re-purposed notebook LCD off of battery power without too much of a fuss.


the sady bridge i3 does a VERY good job at gaming anyway







better than Phenom II x4


----------



## Bit_reaper

Looks like an interesting build. Subbed


----------



## th3m3rc

I'm selling my current computer and building a computer in a acrylic case that I will make in AutoDesk Inventor and print out all the parts in acrylic with a 3D printer I have available to me at school. It's going to be VERY small and fully water-cooled.


----------



## Photograph

Time for an update!

After some deliberation I finalized where the motherboard will be going and due to height restrictions it looks like i will be going with an Intel cooler. It is a slight upgrade from the stock i3 cooler as it is one of the copper cored ones that ship with i7's, I will keep the Scythe nearby if there is enough room at the end for it.





I then got to work getting the toolbox ready to house PC components, I started by drilling all of the cheap stock rivets that held the hinges in place.



Added a lot of rivets to reinforce the case.



And added aluminum rails to the hinge areas to stiffen things up greatly.



Also added support rails to the back of the monitor mount to distribute force.



Cut a breathing hole for the GPU and popped a grill on there.



And I got the power socket installed so that i can use a standard power cable to plug this guy in.





the rails for the motherboard to mount on are also done.



Next up to be installed are a USB bracket and a USB/Audio combo from my parts collection, this will give me four USB ports and Front Panel Audio on the side of the case.



A 3/4" hole was cut in the front of the case for the power switch, a nice white LED vandal resistant model.





Now that the boring part of the build is complete i can get to the fun stuff next update


----------



## th3m3rc

NICE!!!


----------



## Usario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Photograph*
> 
> I feel that if I were to put some better components (like those in my other rigs) into a suitcase build I would first need to get myself a better briefcase. Maybe one that is actually made of aluminum instead of laminated MDF, but these parts are more than sufficient for a $5 toolbox. Lets call this build an exploratory mobile computing exercise in constrained economics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't already have this board I would have gone for an AMD APU for a build like this, by using one it could be made even smaller. I am sure that you could power a Llano based system with a re-purposed notebook LCD off of battery power without too much of a fuss.


Eh, it would be a bit of a challenge to get decent battery life, but yeah it is possible...

Nice work getting the case ready!


----------



## Photograph

A somewhat more exciting case prep update.

To cover up the ugly and somewhat tacky interior I used some metallic grey polyethylene I had left over from a photo project. Much better looking and easier to clean.



I then put the two halves of the case back together and installed an aluminum rail along with a big fat plywood one to greatly stiffen and strengthen the case along the hinge area. It's still light but super solid now.



And then I got to work on the hard drive mounting system. Since this machine is going to be moved and transported a great deal I wanted to make sure that the drive had some sort of "buffer" to prevent any damage if the machine were ever to fall or be dropped. I designed and built a simple pair of aluminum brackets with pair of butyl rubber strips between them to suspend the hard drive.





I also got the rails for the motherboard in place and got to work on starting the power wiring. And if you are wondering. The small pieces of plywood affixed to the sides of the case are where the acrylic deck will attach nearer to the end of the mod.





Starting to come together, little by little.


----------



## th3m3rc

Can't use ports on motherboard :/


----------



## Photograph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3rc*
> 
> Can't use ports on motherboard :/


Why not? They won't be externally exposed but they will still be accessible, wait and see what I have planned


----------



## csm725

Subbed!
Edit, purely out of curiousity, how will you be making the rear I/O accessible? I've been drawing up some mods, and the most viable alternative in such a situation seems to be lots of extension cables and just cutting a hole the size of the I/O panel where you need to, and using the panel provided with the mobo (shoving the cables in the holes of the panel)...


----------



## shiftwig113

Sub'd

Very inspiring work.

looks like i'll be building a small little rig this summer with some IVB


----------



## th3m3rc

bump for update


----------



## treeman

Very exciting. It looks like there is room in there to stack a couple batteries. If you got a couple of very high capacity notebook batteries that should be enough to run an i3 + 5770 for a while wouldn't it?


----------



## th3m3rc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treeman*
> 
> Very exciting. It looks like there is room in there to stack a couple batteries. If you got a couple of very high capacity notebook batteries that should be enough to run an i3 + 5770 for a while wouldn't it?












P.S. Hello fellow NZXT GAMMA owner


----------



## Photograph

Update Time!









Power wiring and PSU completed and installed into the case.



Motherboard and GPU installed on their rails along with the 750Gb HDD inside of its shock absorbing mount.





Next item on the list of tasks to hit: external ports! I scrapped the front panel audio bracket that I was going to use as the end connector was proprietary to some OEM and didn't want to play nice with my board. So back into the bin of parts where I found the top panel from an Antec 900.

So below I have:

4 USB 2.0 Ports
2 USB 3.0 Ports
1 E-SATA 3.0
1 Audio Out
1 Mic in


The FireWire port will not be used as my motherboard lacks a header for it and I have not used FireWire since my last DV camcorder died six years ago.

So that port got cut off.



As for the rest of the external ports I wanted to use the original PCI brackets from each one to act as mounting plates, so i simply cut the brackets to a far more manageable size.





I cut out the necessary openings in the right side of the case and made sure everything fit nicely.



And here are the completed left side ports











And on the right side of the case I made a black acrylic I/O shield and replaced the FireWire port with a HD activity LED.



I then improved the looks of the monitor mounting area with some more of the same polyethylene that the lower section of the case, much nicer looking now.



More updates to come very soon


----------



## Citra

Amazing!


----------



## th3m3rc

THIS MAKES ME HAPPY


----------



## Bit_reaper

Nicely done. Thous I/0 ports look very clean. Do you think you will have enough space left so you can transport a mouse and keyboard inside the case?


----------



## th3m3rc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bit_reaper*
> 
> Nicely done. Thous I/0 ports look very clean. Do you think you will have enough space left so you can transport a mouse and keyboard inside the case?


one of those roll able flexible ones form staples


----------



## Photograph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treeman*
> 
> Very exciting. It looks like there is room in there to stack a couple batteries. If you got a couple of very high capacity notebook batteries that should be enough to run an i3 + 5770 for a while wouldn't it?


I am sure it could be done but run-time would be very short even with high capacity batteries as the system really is a desktop in a suitcase. A battery setup would be little more than a heavy UPS with this system, don't forget the desktop monitor also eating power. The other mod I am working on could easily do battery power as it used to be a notebook: Gizmo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Subbed!
> Edit, purely out of curiousity, how will you be making the rear I/O accessible? I've been drawing up some mods, and the most viable alternative in such a situation seems to be lots of extension cables and just cutting a hole the size of the I/O panel where you need to, and using the panel provided with the mobo (shoving the cables in the holes of the panel)...


I'll show you what I am doing in the next update, likely to be posted in an hour or so








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiftwig113*
> 
> Sub'd
> Very inspiring work.
> looks like i'll be building a small little rig this summer with some IVB


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3rc*
> 
> THIS MAKES ME HAPPY


Thanks guys








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bit_reaper*
> 
> Nicely done. Thous I/0 ports look very clean. Do you think you will have enough space left so you can transport a mouse and keyboard inside the case?


There is no room in the case for any additional hardware let alone something the size of a keyboard, it is jam packed to capacity. In my next update I will show you what I did to attach the keyboard to the outside of the case, yes it mounts on the outside


----------



## Photograph

Second update of the day!

So there is no room on the inside of the case to put the keyboard, looks like it will have to live in the outside.



Building a mounting system with a bunch of nylon straps would look ugly, velcro is ghetto, and a bulky bracket would just add weight. I came up with a much simpler, lighter, cheaper and better looking solution: make the keyboard snap-on.

Using these, snap caps based around a 5mm stud.



Popped open the Keyboard and got to work.



And here's what the bottom of the modded keyboard looks like



And the installed stud on the lid of the case



And here is the final result, a snap-on and off keyboard that is simple and durable and plain old works. :thumb



Next up, monitor mounting time in three easy steps!

1. Find the screws to attach the monitor with



2. Mount the monitor



3. Cable control and done!



The next task I tackled was the main deck of the unit, it is made of white acrylic.



Looks like it fits very nicely



Got to work using the BIG holesaw and made four 120mm openings, airflow will not be a problem with this machine unlike most other suitcase PCs.



For you guys who wanted to see how the rear ports of the motherboard were going to be accessed here is where I can show you what I did. I cut an 80 x 200mm wide exhaust slot that also acts as an access point to the back of the motherboard, nice and simple and it works without any additional parts. I also countersunk all of the holes on the top of the deck to keep everything super low profile. And yes, I got rid of the stock cooler and managed to get the Scythe Big Shuriken to fit in there but just barely as there is less than 1mm of clearance above it and the deck. Not enough room for a fan grill but just enough room to put some Modder's Mesh there instead.





*And one more thing ... IT LIVES!!!*



More updates to follow tomorrow


----------



## shiftwig113




----------



## chizel




----------



## Photograph

Final update time!

X-Box 360 receiver now mounted in its new home.



Here's a different angle of the exhaust port that allows access to the motherboard ports



I ran into a little bit of a space issue, actually I ran out of space as the two center fans overlapped by 1-2mm.



It was a fairly easy fix, I just removed a few millimeters of material from the fan mounted to the deck and proceeded to get the fans installed.



Yay everything fit and nothing is rubbing or making any noise! I mean it, this thing is nearly silent when idle.



And with that out of the way and the deck in place I got to stress testing the machine to ensure that the cooling was adequate.



Not only is the cooling working just fine it is working better than i had anticipated, and there is a gentle warm breeze coming out of the exhaust when the machine is loaded. When idle it feels as cool as ambient.

One week, six days. That's how long it took to take this project from start to finish, my next step is to take and post some nice shots of the machine. Expect to see that a little later tonight.


----------



## th3m3rc

Can we have some temps please?

GPU <---FURMARK
CPU<---PRIME 95
GPU+CPU


----------



## Photograph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3rc*
> 
> Can we have some temps please?
> GPU <---FURMARK
> CPU<---PRIME 95
> GPU+CPU


Sure, and I will note what the ambient temperature is too so that the results are "on the level".

Pics done will post shortly


----------



## YP5 Toronto

sick build...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Tried starting a suitcase computer myself and it never got completed







I never could get much mounted in a way that I liked and thought would hold. If I ever get into it again, I might have to copy some of what you did here









Great build my friend! Very cool looking!


----------



## eskamobob1

jc... have you seen this build? its cheating a little cause he uses a camra case, but i think its prity darn kwl as well









http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?260157-Project-Portable-Desktop-!-Laptop


----------



## Photograph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> sick build...thanks for sharing.


Thanks man!

OK, thermal test results. CPU & GPU at stock with fans set to Auto.

Ambient = 23° C

CPU Idle Temp = 31°C

*Prime95 CPU Max Core Temp = 52° C*

GPU Idle Temp = 32°C

*Furmark Max GPU Temp = 54°C*


----------



## Photograph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Tried starting a suitcase computer myself and it never got completed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never could get much mounted in a way that I liked and thought would hold. If I ever get into it again, I might have to copy some of what you did here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great build my friend! Very cool looking!


Thanks man, feel free to borrow any ideas you want








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> jc... have you seen this build? its cheating a little cause he uses a camra case, but i think its prity darn kwl as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?260157-Project-Portable-Desktop-!-Laptop


That is a different way to build one of these provided you have space to do so. That is a big bastard of a case that he started with, the case alone is 12Lbs. LANDO with everything installed keyboard and all weighs in just a touch over 20Lbs (9.3Kg).


----------



## Photograph

With everything else out of the way here are the shots of the final product

















































I hope you like it


----------



## sli_shroom

very well executed


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Wicked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B-rock

Love it, very clean and very awesome temp results! I imagine they would get a little higher after a couple hours but that's to be expected and I don't by any means think it would get to bad levels. Very nice build, the quality and effort really shows


----------



## IrishV8

love it. Its so sexy my wife loves it as well.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Very Very Very impressive.

Not going to lie, would order one if you started crankin em out.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3rc*
> 
> one of those roll able flexible ones form staples


that would be epic lol


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Awesome, just pure win.


----------



## ML241

SWEET!


----------



## chrisguitar

omg this is so epic, man I want to do a modded build so much but I have not money


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Very Very Very impressive.
> Not going to lie, would order one if you started crankin em out.


Seriously.... there is a niche market for this type of stuff. Videographers and photographers that do on site work, engineers, programers...etc.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I was actually thinking programmers lol.


----------



## solar0987

Looks awesome one suggestion to use modders mesh on all the holes in the acryllic to make the matching going on instead of fan guards








But awesome just the way it is!!!
AAAAA+++++++


----------



## Kaxtos

Really liked it man ...good job


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Seriously.... there is a niche market for this type of stuff. Videographers and photographers that do on site work, engineers, programers...etc.


I think he'd have a tough time competing against other mobile, advanced computing units... (a.k.a. laptops







)


----------



## ChrisB17

Amazing. Awesome work.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

brilliant work as always Photograph









I do believe this may be MOTM material


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

Hey great job.

Hey i have to ask, whats the difference between a briefcase and suitcase?


----------



## Jerm1970

Very nice! Love the cleanliness!


----------



## RussianJ

MOTM anyone?

Seriously, perfectly executed. As with everyone else, I too now want to give this a shot. A 932 full water cooled is just too hard to transport around.


----------



## aidant4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sil3nt_dr3ams*
> 
> Hey great job.
> Hey i have to ask, whats the difference between a briefcase and suitcase?


yer what is the difference


----------



## shiftwig113

How did you wire the Monitor to the power supply? care to share with the class?


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

I'm confused it looks like a briefcase to me, if i was to build a suitcase build it would be a fold out 42 inch LCD with 20 Tb's. Does this build come with a huge extension cord?

Correct me wrong this still needs a power point to power up?


----------



## th3m3rc

How was monitor powered


----------



## Kieran

It looks great!
Definitely Mod of the month material here.

What's it like for gaming?


----------



## Moralagos

wow! just wow... awesome build. two thumbs waaay up!


----------



## jdg123456

awesome build, really like what you have done


----------



## Theory

How is the monitor getting its power, and maybe MOTM.


----------



## alawadhi3000




----------



## UNOE

epic
I can't say I could come up with anything remotely close to anything this good but why didnt you use riser cable http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004XD74MC/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0054CQM74&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1QQDB5W8SC9317VAHP9N
you could have put gpu any where in the casewith two risers cables.
I'm sure you thought of it just wondering why.

Still such a nice build


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

were do you put the power cord?

If you were to claim that a mod "that is done right" You would considered the design flaws, and with every build has design flaws. It's what makes all our builds unique, I look at your build, I can't fault the workman ship but i think your forgot the overall idea.

Its a suit/briefcase computer. What ever you wish to call it, the casing is portable. Your choice of board being a mini-itx your choice of powersupply could have been somthing like this

http://www.made-in-china.com/showroom/hopely/product-detailgoMJXYLVYEck/China-Mini-ITX-Car-PC-ITPS-Power-Supply.html.

Without thinking to much into it, using that psu and a simple power inverter and a battery you could have made a switching system to switch from mains to internal power. Modified a trickle charger to charge your internal batteries.

I can think of so many ideas that you could have implemented, you could have done away with a keyboard using a touch screen.

My point being is the possibility's are endless , The idea itself is a suit/briefcase computer, it's by no means a new concept. The keyboard is clipped on externally? This kinda of build should see the case open the same way a laptop does with the keyboard and screen being attached inside.

Your workmanship is brilliant, calling your build "done right:" is unfair to the people that have built briefcase pc's and fulfilled the objective .

The objective of a briefcase computer is to be self contained and what makes it unique is that it's concealed. You've inter graded wireless? Wireless hotspots don't have power points.

This is food for thought, It's constructive criticism.


----------



## ML241

Every time I think Lando I think



Now that's smooth.


----------



## PDXMark

This build is amazing and is one of the best case builds I've seen.

However, why did you choose to use VGA instead of DVI-D?

Overlooking the video cable, this is 10/10 in my book!


----------



## HypnotiK

Was worth the sub! Great build.


----------



## JCArch

Once again I find myself in one of your threads praising one of your well-crafted, ingenious pieces of work. Great work as always!









Edit: Out of curiosity, how much does it weigh?


----------



## eskamobob1

I think the op said right around 20

@op
The build I linked to probably does weigh like 35 lbs, but I would lug a 60lbs brief case to work to be able to pop open 4-way SLI with a mech keyboard and 120hz monitor







(Ik it's not what he did, but from my math it's posible







)... Infact I think I'll probably build one the capable (the gear is too expensive for a second build) just for funnsies


----------



## JCArch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> I think the op said right around 20
> @op
> The build I linked to probably does weigh like 35 lbs, but I would lug a 60lbs brief case to work to be able to pop open 4-way SLI with a mech keyboard and 120hz monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ik it's not what he did, but from my math it's posible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... Infact I think I'll probably build one the capable (the gear is too expensive for a second build) just for funnsies


Thanks, I was wondering because something like this would be perfect to take with me to my design studio classes. I have a netbook now and there is no way it will run Photoshop and opening a large PDF can take forever. I have thought about getting a laptop, but this would be so much cooler!


----------



## CrimReaper

Careful when you lug that thing around, someone might think you're a terrorist or something, lol. Really, you should check out those FBI fliers or w/e, how to spot possible terrorist activities, lol.

Really cool though, I like the idea a lot, I would totally want one if I had the money to afford this, making your carry PC's would be so cool.

We'd be like those paris hiltons with their bags, except suitcase PC's Lol.


----------



## PositiveKarma

Can you help me find somewhere that sells one of these cases? I looked on Plano's website and I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## JCArch

The only one I was able to find was on Ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Plano-Aluminum-Tool-Box-Removeable-Tool-Pallet-Adjustable-Dividers-Keys-NWT-/110815139761?pt=Tool_Boxes_Storage&hash=item19cd18d7b1


----------



## 8ight

It was all good until... the... INTEL INSIDE STICKER!!!


----------



## StormX2

well this is MUCH nicer than the mod my old friend made

mostly because his was reclaimed parts from Junk Laptop in a real ugly Leather Briefcase lol

The old laptop was ancient and heat is an extreme issue for his build =/

Either way Im a huge fan =)


----------



## Photograph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sli_shroom*
> 
> very well executed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Wicked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> Love it, very clean and very awesome temp results! I imagine they would get a little higher after a couple hours but that's to be expected and I don't by any means think it would get to bad levels. Very nice build, the quality and effort really shows


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IrishV8*
> 
> love it. Its so sexy my wife loves it as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Very Very Very impressive.
> Not going to lie, would order one if you started crankin em out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee*
> 
> Awesome, just pure win.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ML241*
> 
> SWEET!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> omg this is so epic, man I want to do a modded build so much but I have not money


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Really liked it man ...good job


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Amazing. Awesome work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*
> 
> brilliant work as always Photograph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe this may be MOTM material


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moralagos*
> 
> wow! just wow... awesome build. two thumbs waaay up!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdg123456*
> 
> awesome build, really like what you have done


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HypnotiK*
> 
> Was worth the sub! Great build.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> well this is MUCH nicer than the mod my old friend made
> mostly because his was reclaimed parts from Junk Laptop in a real ugly Leather Briefcase lol
> The old laptop was ancient and heat is an extreme issue for his build =/
> Either way Im a huge fan =)


Wow, I just got home from vactation and it's great to read all of your comments. Thank you all very mutch, the kind words mean a lot








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Seriously.... there is a niche market for this type of stuff. Videographers and photographers that do on site work, engineers, programers...etc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I was actually thinking programmers lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> I think he'd have a tough time competing against other mobile, advanced computing units... (a.k.a. laptops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks guys, think of this asd a poor-man's gaming laptop









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Looks awesome one suggestion to use modders mesh on all the holes in the acryllic to make the matching going on instead of fan guards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But awesome just the way it is!!!
> AAAAA+++++++


Thanks, I would have loved to do that but this machine really was made of stuff from my junk pile, that was the last few pieces of my modder's mesh till my next big parts order.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sil3nt_dr3ams*
> 
> Hey great job.
> Hey i have to ask, whats the difference between a briefcase and suitcase?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jerm1970*
> 
> Very nice! Love the cleanliness!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> MOTM anyone?
> Seriously, perfectly executed. As with everyone else, I too now want to give this a shot. A 932 full water cooled is just too hard to transport around.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiftwig113*
> 
> How did you wire the Monitor to the power supply? care to share with the class?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sil3nt_dr3ams*
> 
> I'm confused it looks like a briefcase to me, if i was to build a suitcase build it would be a fold out 42 inch LCD with 20 Tb's. Does this build come with a huge extension cord?
> Correct me wrong this still needs a power point to power up?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3rc*
> 
> How was monitor powered


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theory*
> 
> How is the monitor getting its power, and maybe MOTM.


I will answer your questions about power.

1. The Monitor is powered through the same single plug as the PSU. I used a little junction block to connect both the PSU and the monitor to the external plug socket. You can see it in the upper right hand corner below the back of the power socket.










2. Yes, this rig does need to be plugged in. It is a desktop afterall.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> It looks great!
> Definitely Mod of the month material here.
> What's it like for gaming?


Thanks man, and it is a great little gaming rig. The 5770 plus the i3 is more than enough power for almost anything in my Steam library with the screen's 1366x768 resolution (Metro 2033, Crysis and Battlefield BC2 included).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> epic
> I can't say I could come up with anything remotely close to anything this good but why didnt you use riser cable http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004XD74MC/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0054CQM74&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1QQDB5W8SC9317VAHP9N
> you could have put gpu any where in the casewith two risers cables.
> I'm sure you thought of it just wondering why.
> Still such a nice build


I had the rigid PCIE x16 riser left over from a pair server builds I did last year, so like the rest of the parts for LANDO it camer from my "junk" pile. Maybe I'll use a ribbon style one in the future if I do another one of these.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sil3nt_dr3ams*
> 
> were do you put the power cord?
> If you were to claim that a mod "that is done right" You would considered the design flaws, and with every build has design flaws. It's what makes all our builds unique, I look at your build, I can't fault the workman ship but i think your forgot the overall idea.
> Its a suit/briefcase computer. What ever you wish to call it, the casing is portable. Your choice of board being a mini-itx your choice of powersupply could have been somthing like this
> http://www.made-in-china.com/showroom/hopely/product-detailgoMJXYLVYEck/China-Mini-ITX-Car-PC-ITPS-Power-Supply.html.
> Without thinking to much into it, using that psu and a simple power inverter and a battery you could have made a switching system to switch from mains to internal power. Modified a trickle charger to charge your internal batteries.
> I can think of so many ideas that you could have implemented, you could have done away with a keyboard using a touch screen.
> My point being is the possibility's are endless , The idea itself is a suit/briefcase computer, it's by no means a new concept. The keyboard is clipped on externally? This kinda of build should see the case open the same way a laptop does with the keyboard and screen being attached inside.
> Your workmanship is brilliant, calling your build "done right:" is unfair to the people that have built briefcase pc's and fulfilled the objective .
> The objective of a briefcase computer is to be self contained and what makes it unique is that it's concealed. You've inter graded wireless? Wireless hotspots don't have power points.
> This is food for thought, It's constructive criticism.


Thanks for the critiqe sil3nt







. I said it was "done right" because I met and addressed all of my objectives and addressed the shortcomings with many other suitcase builds that I had outlined in the first post. There are many good ones out there, but most are a little rough around the edges. Yes, you are right that it would be nice to integrate a battery and a charging circuit into such a build but this machine was put together from what was primarily spare/surplus parts I had on hand. To answer your question about the power cord; it is stored in the case along with the mouse inside of the exhaust opening area. The external keyboard ended up being a must as the case simply did not allow any internal clearance to fit something that big in there. If I had a notebook display panel in there I could have fit a slim keyboard in there but the largest notebook panel I have in my parts shelf is a 14" 4:3 oldie from a dead HP. I considered using it but I wanted as big a screen as I could fit in there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ML241*
> 
> Every time I think Lando I think
> 
> Now that's smooth.


You know I am going to have to pick up some Colt45 now just because of your post








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PDXMark*
> 
> This build is amazing and is one of the best case builds I've seen.
> However, why did you choose to use VGA instead of DVI-D?
> Overlooking the video cable, this is 10/10 in my book!


I would have preffered using DVI or HDMI but the monitor I have only has a VGA connector.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCArch*
> 
> Once again I find myself in one of your threads praising one of your well-crafted, ingenious pieces of work. Great work as always!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Out of curiosity, how much does it weigh?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> I think the op said right around 20
> @op
> The build I linked to probably does weigh like 35 lbs, but I would lug a 60lbs brief case to work to be able to pop open 4-way SLI with a mech keyboard and 120hz monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ik it's not what he did, but from my math it's posible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... Infact I think I'll probably build one the capable (the gear is too expensive for a second build) just for funnsies


I weighed it for you guys, it is exactly 22.8Lbs with keyboard, mouse and powercord attached.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCArch*
> 
> Thanks, I was wondering because something like this would be perfect to take with me to my design studio classes. I have a netbook now and there is no way it will run Photoshop and opening a large PDF can take forever. I have thought about getting a laptop, but this would be so much cooler!


That is more or less why I built this, I have a Netbook for on the go as it is light and has a looooong battery life. This rig spends most of its time in my livingroom wher I can work on illustrations, images and game while my wife watches crap on TV that I could care less about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrimReaper*
> 
> Careful when you lug that thing around, someone might think you're a terrorist or something, lol. Really, you should check out those FBI fliers or w/e, how to spot possible terrorist activities, lol.
> Really cool though, I like the idea a lot, I would totally want one if I had the money to afford this, making your carry PC's would be so cool.
> We'd be like those paris hiltons with their bags, except suitcase PC's Lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8ight*
> 
> It was all good until... the... INTEL INSIDE STICKER!!!


Thanks guys, the reason the Intel inside sticker is on there is to make it easier to travel with this machine as TSA folks would gladly rip it appart if they didn't believe it was a PC. I did a domestic flight last week to the West Coast and brought LANDO with me as my carry on bag. Leaving home airport security made me open it up and power it up to prove it was just a PC before they would even run it through the x-ray machine. No issues on the flight home out of LA, I guess they see things like this more often down there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PositiveKarma*
> 
> Can you help me find somewhere that sells one of these cases? I looked on Plano's website and I can't find it anywhere.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCArch*
> 
> The only one I was able to find was on Ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Plano-Aluminum-Tool-Box-Removeable-Tool-Pallet-Adjustable-Dividers-Keys-NWT-/110815139761?pt=Tool_Boxes_Storage&hash=item19cd18d7b1


I bought the toolbox at Home Depot, it was in their damaged goods section for $5.00.


----------



## skyn3t

I was reading in the web today and i found this ( and this is for all of us ) very good hard work guys and I'm here because you are








Quote:


> What does it take to be a champion? Desire, dedication, determination, concentration and the will to win.
> Always keep learning. It keeps you young.


good luck to everyone


----------



## Killer7

Pretty awesome, nice clean job, I'm probably gonna do something similar but not a LAN Box, probably a lower powered Pentium 4 and integrate the keyboard and use some old 4:3 monitor and possibly toss in some speakers on the sides to make it look less bare. My Junk pile isn't as awesome as yours, consists of parts I get from local companies for free haha


----------



## WingsEdge

WOW i must commend you for a job very well done! this is so much better than any gaming laptop, not just in performance, but in innovation and ingenuity as well. I know my way around traditional rigs and laptops, but its builds like this that make me wish i had the knowledge, the skills, and the balls to actually pull off something like this. very clean, tidy, and well thought out build with a solid cooling system, those design principles are right up my alley, and for that you get mad respect from me.

what really struck me was the way u ventilated the GPU, when u placed it with that 90 degree bridge i thought "how in the world is that cooler gonna breathe?" and then u went a cut a hole in the bottom... so simple, yet so effective, simply brilliant! again, congratulations on a job very well done, pat yourself on the back man, you deserve it, you got my vote for the february mod of the month from the first page of this thread lol!


----------



## Photograph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer7*
> 
> Pretty awesome, nice clean job, I'm probably gonna do something similar but not a LAN Box, probably a lower powered Pentium 4 and integrate the keyboard and use some old 4:3 monitor and possibly toss in some speakers on the sides to make it look less bare. My Junk pile isn't as awesome as yours, consists of parts I get from local companies for free haha


Thanks man, and that sounds like a decent web/entertainment machine if you can find a case that will work with what you have on hand. I lucked out that my LCD fit with less than 1/4" (5mm) of space on either side. Anything useful that you can get for free is a win even if it is a little out of date








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WingsEdge*
> 
> WOW i must commend you for a job very well done! this is so much better than any gaming laptop, not just in performance, but in innovation and ingenuity as well. I know my way around traditional rigs and laptops, but its builds like this that make me wish i had the knowledge, the skills, and the balls to actually pull off something like this. very clean, tidy, and well thought out build with a solid cooling system, those design principles are right up my alley, and for that you get mad respect from me.
> what really struck me was the way u ventilated the GPU, when u placed it with that 90 degree bridge i thought "how in the world is that cooler gonna breathe?" and then u went a cut a hole in the bottom... so simple, yet so effective, simply brilliant! again, congratulations on a job very well done, pat yourself on the back man, you deserve it, you got my vote for the february mod of the month from the first page of this thread lol!


Thanks man







Glad I could make something to garner so much respect, and i am sure that you could build one too feel free to message me if you ever needed help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I was reading in the web today and i found this ( and this is for all of us ) very good hard work guys and I'm here because you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> What does it take to be a champion? Desire, dedication, determination, concentration and the will to win.
> Always keep learning. It keeps you young.
> 
> 
> 
> good luck to everyone
Click to expand...

Thanks skyn3t and good luck to everyone









Yes LANDO is part of February's Mod Of The Month Contest, a vote for my project is very much appreciated. If LANDO wins, I will ask that the prize money will be donated to the American Cancer Society in Syrillian's name from us at OCN. One small way to say thank you to the man who helped many of us become modders. Rest well friend.


----------



## Killer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Photograph*
> 
> Thanks man, and that sounds like a decent web/entertainment machine if you can find a case that will work with what you have on hand. I lucked out that my LCD fit with less than 1/4" (5mm) of space on either side. Anything useful that you can get for free is a win even if it is a little out of date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I could make something to garner so much respect, and i am sure that you could build one too feel free to message me if you ever needed help.
> Thanks skyn3t and good luck to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes LANDO is part of February's Mod Of The Month Contest, a vote for my project is very much appreciated. If LANDO wins, I will ask that the prize money will be donated to the American Cancer Society in Syrillian's name from us at OCN. One small way to say thank you to the man who helped many of us become modders. Rest well friend.


Voted for ya, you're in the lead it appears too, good luck!;p


----------



## Citra

Got my vote. This is some creative work!


----------



## Photograph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer7*
> 
> Voted for ya, you're in the lead it appears too, good luck!;p


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Got my vote. This is some creative work!


Thanks very much guys, glad you like what I built


----------



## csm725

Voted Lando since I loved Kestrel too, lol.


----------



## AlvoAsh

Very creative indeed and looks great. Got my vote as well good luck in the competition.


----------



## Photograph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Voted Lando since I loved Kestrel too, lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*
> 
> Very creative indeed and looks great. Got my vote as well good luck in the competition.


That's awesome, thanks guys







And a big thanks to everyone who voted so far









And if anyone was wondering: I am doing some additional work to LANDO today:


Adding an ambient LED backlight to the monitor for better low light use
Blacking out all of the fan grills
Exploring some internal lighting options too
A new set of pics to follow
And making a vector file to make a kick-ass vinyl applique for the outside of the case
Another test was done on LANDO yesterday, my son did his best to try and break it by poking it and beating it with toys.

Verdict: Kid Proof (at the moment)


----------



## csm725

Those little babies may look soft and cute, but they can be lethal if you aren't watching.








Ambient monitor lighting is a good idea, so is blacking out the fan grills and a vinyl applique, but not sure about LED lighting; don't overdo it like a GAM3R SER13S


----------



## Cotton

The only things missing are pictures from an airport security visit.


----------



## katalin_2003

Something revolutionary. VOTED, man, you deserve it!


----------



## WingsEdge

the black fan grilles and back lighting are both very nice touches.

and also, might i suggest an idea? u know how high end laptops have an illuminated logo on the back of the screen? why not do the same thing with LANDO?
cut out a section of the aluminum case and put a piece of translucent white acrylic with an LED backlight. i made a rough logo below, u can use that if u like, basically just make it so that only the letters are illuminated, and ur good to go! (i dont think i have to explain how u would go about making it to a modder of such high calibre!







)


----------



## Cotton

Or how about: *L&O*


----------



## WingsEdge

@Cotton, LMAO good one!


----------



## Use

After you click on SHUT DOWN should say: "Message will self-destruct in 5 seconds".


----------



## Photograph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Those little babies may look soft and cute, but they can be lethal if you aren't watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient monitor lighting is a good idea, so is blacking out the fan grills and a vinyl applique, but not sure about LED lighting; don't overdo it like a GAM3R SER13S


No worries there, it is going to be tasteful and subtle with white LEDs. Backlight update images to follow








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> The only things missing are pictures from an airport security visit.


I did fly out to California with LANDO last month and took it as my carry on bag, airport security on departure here in Toronto was pretty tough on me and demanded that I power it on and prove that it was just a PC before they would even X-Ray it. The flight home from LA was much less eventful as the TSA agents there didn't bug me at all and just put it through the machine. I guess they see things like this more often down there








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katalin_2003*
> 
> Something revolutionary. VOTED, man, you deserve it!


I like that! "Revolutionary" I like the sound of that thanks man!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WingsEdge*
> 
> the black fan grilles and back lighting are both very nice touches.
> and also, might i suggest an idea? u know how high end laptops have an illuminated logo on the back of the screen? why not do the same thing with LANDO?
> cut out a section of the aluminum case and put a piece of translucent white acrylic with an LED backlight. i made a rough logo below, u can use that if u like, basically just make it so that only the letters are illuminated, and ur good to go! (i dont think i have to explain how u would go about making it to a modder of such high calibre!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks man, that's a nice piece of work! I am working on doing a black and white vector trace of an old promotional shot from The Empire Strikes Back below and something like this below it would look awesome! + Rep


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Or how about: *L&O*


Hahaha awesome








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WingsEdge*
> 
> @Cotton, LMAO good one!


Likewise








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Use*
> 
> After you click on SHUT DOWN should say: "Message will self-destruct in 5 seconds".


You know, I could change the shutdown screen to do that. It may make flying with the machine a little more problematic if a TSA agent sees that haha









A big thank you everyone who has voted









Update to follow as i had a chance to get the backlight in.


----------



## Photograph

So I finally found enough time between work, school and taking care of my little guy to get the LED backlight installed. The first item off of my to-do list for LANDO is complete. It is a white LED strip mounted on the backside if the aluminum reinforcement rail on the inside of the monitor section of the case.







These are just some quick shots, a real centerfold worthy set will be shot when i wrap up the rest of the to-do list. Next up blacked out fan grills, and some subtle internal lighting likely white but I kind of like the green seen below. And then the vinyl applique on the back of the monitor.



And with that I leave LANDO's fate with you, thanks for looking









And yes, LANDO will be in attendance at this Summers OCN LAN Party in Toronto.


----------



## Use

I just realized these days if you are looking at a monitor in dark its way more comfortable if there is some light behind your screen, so those leds are a very nice addition. Good luck with best MOD.


----------



## WingsEdge

@Use, yea monitor backlighting reduces the contrast between ur screen and its surroundings, it really helps with eye fatigue.


----------



## WingsEdge

@Photograph, congratulations on the MOTM win man! well deserved!


----------



## Citra

Congrats on the win!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Well done!


----------



## Aryan1171

that makes two of us ----> double the no-life


----------



## OverClocker55

Wanna sell it to me?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Amazing work, this is what makes OCN great, having such talented members bring forward such great content and inspiration. Congrats on an awesome build !


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Amazing work, this is what makes OCN great, having such talented members bring forward such great content and inspiration. Congrats on an awesome build !


Agreed. This is wicked, dude.


----------



## Colonel Zay

Congrats on MOTM Photograph. This is an awesome build and incredible creativity. Kudos


----------



## Lord Xeb

Simple yet elegant. You are awesome my sir!


----------



## jrl1357

Awsome.


----------



## juano

Don't know if this has been posted yet but if not then shame on OCN.

"Lando system? Lando's not a system he's a man."


----------



## kyismaster

how do you type? XD


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Awesome









Congrats on the award


----------



## bob808

Congratulations Lando!
Thats a sweet mod and definately done right!


----------



## adridu59

If it hasn't already been done I think you should patent this and start making mass production.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> If it hasn't already been done I think you should patent this and start making mass production.


I suppose.

Someone, probably has tried to attempt it, but I believe this is the first successful one i've seen yet!










Then again People fit nukes into brief cases too. xD


----------



## Oupavoc

This is awesome, great work. Are you planing on selling it. If so pm me lol


----------



## wireeater

Wow, this is fantastic man, great work!


----------



## For_the_moves

Have to say, it's simply great work. Congrats!


----------



## narmour

Bloody amazing dude!

Fab build. Inspiring. I'm pretty broke at the moment, so think I might do one of these for my next project.


----------



## bajchi

i guessed this one would win after i saw all the other entries they were all kinda blah compared to this


----------



## slice259

After seeing this, it has inspired me too add a Briefcase Pc to my list of projects ! Thanks for sharing your excellent build with the rest of us.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

LOL imagine water cooling the CPU and GPU and Having like a T-Virus Res in there with green fluid and a white LED, then going the the airport and sending it though an X-Ray?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> LOL imagine water cooling the CPU and GPU and Having like a T-Virus Res in there with green fluid and a white LED, then going the the airport and sending it though an X-Ray?


*snaps rubberglove* but seriously yeah that would be really really bad.


----------



## geovas77

Well deserved award, Congrats for a great project completed in record time !


----------



## Rykoshet

Quick Question: Isn't there a lot of weight added by keeping the monitor framing intact? Couldn't you get a monitor a couple of inches wider, strip the bezel and unnecessary framing, and mount the screen and electronics only instead?


----------



## narmour

Just a quick question how did you power the monitor through the PSU?


----------



## Disturbed117

Awesome.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Photograph*
> 
> 1. The Monitor is powered through the same single plug as the PSU. I used a little junction block to connect both the PSU and the monitor to the external plug socket. You can see it in the upper right hand corner below the back of the power socket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Yes, this rig does need to be plugged in. It is a desktop afterall.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narmour*
> 
> Just a quick question how did you power the monitor through the PSU?


Right from the man himself.


----------



## Th3Harbinger

Could anyone tell me how deep this case is?


----------



## narmour

Cheers citra!


----------



## MistaBernie

Amazing, simply put. Congrats on the well-deserved win.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geovas77*
> 
> Well deserved award, Congrats for a great project completed in record time !


Absolutely. Congratulations Lando!


----------



## liljoey112

How much did this cost?


----------



## creisti86

great build, probably one of the best lan party machine. One question though, while using it, does it bother you at all the position of the monitor? because i think it might seem a little far and perhaps a bit high because of the position of the rest of the computer itself (just in front of the monitor). You probably don't put the keyboard on top of it because of the fan breathing holes, so you might be a bit farther away the one would like.


----------



## randomnerd865

If you were to start selling these I would so take one! Awesome idea


----------



## Granger

Nice work, I'm actually looking for a case to do that, but I want to go triple screen and watercooled.


----------



## liljoey112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Granger*
> 
> Nice work, I'm actually looking for a case to do that, but I want to go triple screen and watercooled.


WOW thats one big case that would be around 60 inches long


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liljoey112*
> 
> WOW thats one big case that would be around 60 inches long


Keyboard case would do the job

http://www.amazon.com/Gator-GKPE-88SLIM-TSA-Keyboard-wheels-Latches/dp/B003ELQ286


----------



## edalbkrad

have you thought about painting the white acrylic cover with black so it matches the monitor?


----------



## 2002dunx

Tidy job, but I have to say, I couldn't do with the odd fan grilles, they so need to match 100%

My mITX project is thrown into the boot (trunk) of my car... no graphics as yet, but WIP !

dunx


----------



## liljoey112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Keyboard case would do the job
> http://www.amazon.com/Gator-GKPE-88SLIM-TSA-Keyboard-wheels-Latches/dp/B003ELQ286


lol i would not want to carry that around


----------



## Xaero252

Anybody know the approximate dimensions of this case, or have a link for one similar. I would like to build something like this (hate to copy, its like plagiarism) but I'm probably going to opt for something with smooth sides, and a slightly deeper lid so I can fit a monitor arm with the monitor (only an extra ~2" and an infinite amount more usability)


----------



## liljoey112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Anybody know the approximate dimensions of this case, or have a link for one similar. I would like to build something like this (hate to copy, its like plagiarism) but I'm probably going to opt for something with smooth sides, and a slightly deeper lid so I can fit a monitor arm with the monitor (only an extra ~2" and an infinite amount more usability)


right here http://www.amazon.com/Plano-Portable-Aluminum-Tool-Box/dp/B00722V6NE


----------



## Granger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Keyboard case would do the job
> http://www.amazon.com/Gator-GKPE-88SLIM-TSA-Keyboard-wheels-Latches/dp/B003ELQ286


Your a genius Shiveron, thats an expensive case, but I'm sure I could find a second hand one somewhere.

Why didn't I think of that???????

Thanks dude


----------



## narmour

I ordered a case to try and do this. I've seen a couple before but this one has a special something for sure. Very well done Photograph.


----------



## Shiveron

Gonna have to say I legitimately love this. I think I may have a go at building myself one once I get my last round of upgrades paid off.


----------



## railfan844

I'm glad you left the keyboard outside the case, built in it would look like a laptop which it's not - it's a suitcase PC!


----------



## idaWHALE

I've gotta give props on this. it is SICK. nice work


----------



## Bahlzeron

No built in audio? or do you use headset primarily?

Great build been droolin over it for a couple weeks now.


----------



## nategr8ns

This is amazing. Definitely love it!

This and Cattlerustler's Intelligence.


----------



## Barca

Pretty amazing, but did you considered just buying a laptop ROFL jp.


----------



## mach1threat

Congrats on the winning build! It is very impressive and I would not change a thing. I would like to ask if you have any issues with heat?

Ever since my video card needed to be replaced on my $2000.00+ dell E1705, I have been designing an all in one PC. There was even a class action lawsuit against Dell from everyone having the same problem. The only fix was to bake the freaking video card in the oven for 10 minutes to hope that the solder re-flowed where it was supposed to be to avoid buying a $400 video card from Dell.

The first all in one PC i built i spent $30.00 on wood and made a box that housed all my outdated PC parts with a powerstrip inside so that it only had one cable connecting to the wall. Now that I finally can afford a new system, I am making a newer system with spliced power wires eliminating that power strip, and a PCI-E ribon cable for relocation of the GPU to bring the depth of the PC to less than 3 inches (without including the monitor).

My dreams are to one day be able to develop a system that would not be confined by shoddy over priced parts thrown into an overpriced package that has less power than current or older desktop systems, and you are one of the first people to do this.


----------



## Jamar16

EXCEPTIONAL BUILD!!!!!


----------



## RyanRacer48

Wow!!! I gotta say great job. I just hope you reinforced that handle.


----------



## mega_option101

Awesome


----------



## chevy106

A wonderful idea! Potentially could be used as a portable testing station to identify defective components. Plug a suspected defective mobo in it, or test a video card, the potential as a testing rig is huge!


----------



## Caz

You know what would be flipping insane, yeah sure, make it so you can put the keyboard in the actual case, all those things...but how about this. A mod where you take the Screen off a new iPad, and throw it on this bad boy.







Just sayin, a 1440p screen on this would make it marketable for commercial sales.


----------



## Ekemeister

what cord did you use to get power to the monitor?


----------



## menticol

OUTSTANDING work, congratulations!


----------



## MKUL7R4

I'm gonna necro the crap out of this thread just to say wow. this is incredible.

you would be revered as a God at LAN parties.


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... ive a;ways wanted to do one of these builds







... unfortunately i dont go to lans enough to be able to justify it


----------



## kishagi

Best way to get something like a fully customize-able laptop. Thanks for the idea


----------



## JTHMfreak

Still amazing


----------



## Photograph

Thanks! And if anyone is interested I will be starting a second itx based portable in the next week or so. And it is going to be much nicer than LANDO, think lots of aluminum and polycarbonate in a thinner enclosure.


----------



## Citra

Please post a link to it here when you make the thread.


----------



## Photograph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Please post a link to it here when you make the thread.


Will do Citra, and soon too









And for all of you PM'ing me for an AC wiring diagram here's my first crack at one in many many years and I hope it answers any questions you had:


----------



## zoransgame

Honestly I'm a truck driver that's tired of paying 2k for a gaming laptop every damn year. Over priced parts that perform 25% as well as their desktop versions. You've inspired me to try and make a make a 23" monitor version.


----------



## treyboy484

Thanks Photograph for this inspirational build! I know the thread is a bit dated, but I have a question









What kind of power button are you using? Is it a latching or a monetary power button?

Thanks
~ T


----------



## Photograph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoransgame*
> 
> Honestly I'm a truck driver that's tired of paying 2k for a gaming laptop every damn year. Over priced parts that perform 25% as well as their desktop versions. You've inspired me to try and make a make a 23" monitor version.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoransgame*
> 
> Honestly I'm a truck driver that's tired of paying 2k for a gaming laptop every damn year. Over priced parts that perform 25% as well as their desktop versions. You've inspired me to try and make a make a 23" monitor version.


Thanks man, oddly enough I will be posting a new "version 2.0" build log featuring a 23" LCD very soon. I was a truck driver for a few years myself in the late 90's and all I got to take with me was a GameBoy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treyboy484*
> 
> Thanks Photograph for this inspirational build! I know the thread is a bit dated, but I have a question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of power button are you using? Is it a latching or a monetary power button?
> 
> Thanks
> ~ T


You're welcome. It is a regular momentary switch hooked up to the motherboard. The LCD and the Corsair PSU are "always on" and do not rely on a switch in Lando.


----------



## treyboy484

Okay, thank you!

- T


----------



## treyboy484

Sorry, I have another question









What voltage did you purchase? Was it a 12 or 24 volt? Or does it even matter?


----------



## Photograph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treyboy484*
> 
> Sorry, I have another question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What voltage did you purchase? Was it a 12 or 24 volt? Or does it even matter?


The switch is a Lamtron momentary rated at 12v, almost any momentary would work actually. Heck, shorting out the motherboard leads would turn it on


----------



## Klink77

I travel on the road constantly and stay at hotels for most of the year. I have been looking to replace my old laptop with something current, but I just can't justify spending over $1500 for a laptop that will be underpowered and outdated in no time. Also, a 17 inch monitor just doesn't cut it for me, my eyes aren't what they used to be.

Seeing your Lando build, I am very impressed. I've been searching for briefcase gaming pc mods like this, and your build is the best I've seen. I would love to build one with a 23 inch monitor, like zoransgame mentioned.

I was just wondering, are you still building your own 23 inch monitor version? I'm trying to search for options with the case, and I've fallen short. I just don't have the creativity someone like yourself has..hehe.

Well, thanks for showing us the way. Hopefully one day I'll have a portable briefcase build I can be proud of myself.

Thanks,

Klink77


----------



## RoDDeRs-uk-

Version 2! Just about finished my version of lando, now a version2. Neither my wife or my wallet will thank you. But I will!


----------



## Wanou

Just saw that build. Congrats that's a very nice setup.


----------



## Wukong543

Photograph, nice job on your lando case! Impressive you got it done so quickly. I found your build as I am doing something similar with a 24" Viewsonic monitor and wanted to see if there were others that had similar case designs. I started mine a year and a half ago and so far I've only mounted the monitor via a removable bracket, added support hinges for the lid due to the monitor weight and added rubber feet as the case has a telescoping handle / wheels and it needed the feet to sit properly. I've had all the parts this whole time but due to clearances am still figuring out a way of mounting everything (I tabled the project for over a year as I got busy with something else). I bought aluminum rails and rivets to hold all the components. Recently I just started designing how to mount it all using google sketchup. It's a big case, 26" x 10.5". Due to it's size I don't need to drill any exterior holes as everything needed will be accessible when the lid is open. I got the idea for it when someone invited me to a lan party and I didn't want to disassemble my computer / monitor and haul it all down. I wanted to be able to just open up the case and plug in the power cord, pull out the keyboard & mouse and flip on the power. I'll have a sheet of 1/4" Plexiglas across the inside on hinges to access the optical drive / motherboard area and act as a barrier between the monitor and other parts. Don't know why I'm doing this as I doubt it'll be used much but got to finish it as I have all the parts. Did you finish your 23" version?


----------



## Photograph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wukong543*
> 
> Photograph, nice job on your lando case! Impressive you got it done so quickly.


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wukong543*
> 
> I found your build as I am doing something similar with a 24" Viewsonic monitor and wanted to see if there were others that had similar case designs. I started mine a year and a half ago and so far I've only mounted the monitor via a removable bracket, added support hinges for the lid due to the monitor weight and added rubber feet as the case has a telescoping handle / wheels and it needed the feet to sit properly. I've had all the parts this whole time but due to clearances am still figuring out a way of mounting everything (I tabled the project for over a year as I got busy with something else). I bought aluminum rails and rivets to hold all the components. Recently I just started designing how to mount it all using google sketchup. It's a big case, 26" x 10.5". Due to it's size I don't need to drill any exterior holes as everything needed will be accessible when the lid is open. I got the idea for it when someone invited me to a lan party and I didn't want to disassemble my computer / monitor and haul it all down. I wanted to be able to just open up the case and plug in the power cord, pull out the keyboard & mouse and flip on the power. I'll have a sheet of 1/4" Plexiglas across the inside on hinges to access the optical drive / motherboard area and act as a barrier between the monitor and other parts. Don't know why I'm doing this as I doubt it'll be used much but got to finish it as I have all the parts.


Sounds interesting, you should post a build log here as I am sure a lot of modders would like to see your build









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wukong543*
> 
> Did you finish your 23" version?




I am not sure how but your timing is impeccable with that question as I am currently at my workstation prepping images for version 2.0's build log. I will be posting that here later today!!!


----------



## privatebeavis

Cool, very impressive case! I'm itching to get the Oculus Rift and had the idea of building a portable ITX PC in an aluminium case and googled my way to this thread.
So this is going to be my next project build a portable Rift PC. The small screen in the lid is ideal for VR usage just enough for non-VR tasks!

For the oculus rift camera could have magnetic mount on top of the lid edge when its opened.

I think they key would be to ensure there's enough space for the bigger GFX cards like GTX 980 etc. There's no specs requirements available for what the CV1 would need, so allowing some space for future upgrades would be good. Do you think there would be enough space in there this type of card plus cooling etc?


----------



## Photograph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *privatebeavis*
> 
> Cool, very impressive case! I'm itching to get the Oculus Rift and had the idea of building a portable ITX PC in an aluminium case and googled my way to this thread.
> So this is going to be my next project build a portable Rift PC. The small screen in the lid is ideal for VR usage just enough for non-VR tasks!
> 
> For the oculus rift camera could have magnetic mount on top of the lid edge when its opened.
> 
> I think they key would be to ensure there's enough space for the bigger GFX cards like GTX 980 etc. There's no specs requirements available for what the CV1 would need, so allowing some space for future upgrades would be good. Do you think there would be enough space in there this type of card plus cooling etc?


My next build does have space and power for something like a GTX 980, and will have an external display hookup for devices like a VR headset or TV.

You may check out the build log here.


----------



## privatebeavis

Rover looks like its going to be a beast!

Very helpful reading your latest build log and issue's you've had with Lando. I'll definitely look at that PSU you are using in Rover now, also I probably need to think about strengthening up the "aluminium" case.

Here's the case I have:


I backed the HDMI Pi 9" kickstarter project and haven't used the screen yet so I'm thinking I'll use it for this project. Its going to be mainly a VR rig so only need the screen for OS related stuff. Perhaps a bit small but seen as I have it already I'll probably try use it. Here's a quick test on the screen and driver


Build Parts so far:

MSI Z87I-GAMING-AC Intel LGA1150 Mini ITX
16 GB (2 x 8 GB) 2400 MHz DDR3 RAM
Intel Core i7 i7-4790K CPU
9" HDMI-Pi 1080p screen
GFX - undecided
PSU - undecided


----------



## Photograph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *privatebeavis*
> 
> Rover looks like its going to be a beast!
> 
> Very helpful reading your latest build log and issue's you've had with Lando. I'll definitely look at that PSU you are using in Rover now, also I probably need to think about strengthening up the "aluminium" case.
> 
> Here's the case I have:
> 
> 
> I backed the HDMI Pi 9" kickstarter project and haven't used the screen yet so I'm thinking I'll use it for this project. Its going to be mainly a VR rig so only need the screen for OS related stuff. Perhaps a bit small but seen as I have it already I'll probably try use it. Here's a quick test on the screen and driver
> 
> 
> Build Parts so far:
> 
> MSI Z87I-GAMING-AC Intel LGA1150 Mini ITX
> 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) 2400 MHz DDR3 RAM
> Intel Core i7 i7-4790K CPU
> 9" HDMI-Pi 1080p screen
> GFX - undecided
> PSU - undecided


That will he quite the beast, did you end up putting together a build log for it?

One more thing: To those saying I didn't build this machine over on Reddit. You were wrong







sincerely Speedy_greyhound.


----------



## privatebeavis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Photograph*
> 
> That will he quite the beast, did you end up putting together a build log for it?
> 
> One more thing: To those saying I didn't build this machine over on Reddit. You were wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sincerely Speedy_greyhound.


Not yet, I've been taking photo's along the way so I will create a build log for it. Still working on it (slowly), I'm just making it up as I go along so will probably end up looking a bit rough!


----------



## brunodmjr

Photograph,

First of all, thank you for not only the idea, but for seeding on me the courage to do somenthing like this. Your work gave me the will to move myself and do a similar one to me.








I feel like I have to show it to you, otherwise it is not complete! Did this with my secondary PC, the one that my wife uses to play with me.

The config:

- Dell 19 inches, model E1911C. Had sand with a dremel to fit it to the case. 1400 x 900 pixels








- AMD FX 6300;
- Mobo I don't remember, but is a mATX model. This caused me some problems; x_x
- 8GB Ram, Corsair, don't remember the specific model;
- Nvidia 660Ti, Gigabyte Windforce OC; Had to suspend it with some wood stumps;
- A Crucial MX300 525GB SSD and a 500GB Seagate Barracura 5200RPM ultrabook HD;
- Akasa Nero LX Cooler, with a non-slim FAN. I broke the original fan by accident. Had to make some mods to the fan so the grill could fit.
- A 600w Antec Earth Green Power Supply;
- Case fans: 2 Coolermaster Xtraflo Slim.

Extras:
- Asus bluetooth dongle for good bluetooth conection;
- TPLink PCI Wireless, N 300, double antenna;
- A Turtle Beach PX4, for wireless comunication;
- Keyboard and Mouse, Logitech K360 and mouse, my reliable and lightweight M317;
- External audio provided by a JBL Flip 3. There is no perceptible lag if I dont use two of them in Stereo Mode.
- HDMI cable to plug external monitors;

There is no place to plug the keyboard. I have to store them in a backpack.


Pic with voicemeeter Bannana to manage all audio outputs.










Acrilic cover. I will need to do another one, since there will be no need for fixation holes (i use velcro to fix it, and the fit is really tight anyway, [and I sent them wrong in the CAD project for the laser cut >_<). Will design another one, tho, since i had to up the videocard, turning two of the fan holes ventilation only. But that's a future problem. I'm happy as it is now.


HDMI Cable and Bluetooth Dongle at an extension, for improved connection. Turtle Beach PX4 uses bluetooth mic for true wireless, and the voice quality improves a lot if I put the dongle out of the case.


Frontal USB removed from a fan controller. Fixed by double-sided tape and velcro. Prefectly stable.


PC Master Race badge, just for fun










It was a PCI Express USB 3.0 card, but it was faulty. Installed a Akasa Blower outake instead. Kept the USB plate for future possible update.










Brazil patch flag and a pair of USB ports removed from a old PC case.



Temps:

CPU: MAX 50c on load, usually 46 on load; Iddle I don't remember, somenthing at 30's.
GPU: Playing Overwatch, MAX 71, usually 67, MIN 62;

Maybe to do:
- Thinking in a way to change the swivels for somenthing with torque. It is not easy to find here in Brazil, and everything I found was expensive, even from Ali Express.








I can show my diary pics if you guys want it!


----------



## eskamobob1

damn dude. Talk about a res. Pretty awesome though. Good job.


----------



## brunodmjr

Good topics, they resonate to eternity.


----------



## craigr81

*Just finished building my new briefcase computer*

Just finished building my new briefcase computer


----------



## maiki89

Sorry for necroposting, but can someone explain to me how do you power those monitors without the extra psu cable coming out of the case?


----------



## Photograph

maiki89 said:


> Sorry for necroposting, but can someone explain to me how do you power those monitors without the extra psu cable coming out of the case?


Woah Dude!!! , this is the build that keeps coming back to life! To answer your question: The AC power to the PC and LCD is split via a terminal block inside of the machine, basically it is the same thing as a power strip with just the wires connected permanently without wall plugs on the ends of the cords. Does that help?


----------



## Photograph

craigr81 said:


> Just finished building my new briefcase computer


Nice work man!


----------

